# ImageReady: Slices als Tabellenhintergrund



## awex (12. August 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche ein Bild in ImageReady zu zerschneiden und HTML Code zu erhalten.

Die Slices werden auch erstellt. 
Allerdings benötige ich den HTML Code so, dass ich über ein Bild (Slice) noch HTML Text schreiben kann, sprich einige Tabellen sollen den Slice als Hintergrund erhalten und nicht als Vordergrundbild.

Wie erreicher ich das am besten?

Danke!


----------



## Leola13 (12. August 2004)

Hai,

wenn Du die Slices erstellt hast  : Abspeichern.
Es wird eine *.html Datei erstellt in der die Bilder und ein "bißchen" Code enthalten sind.
Das entsprechende Bild als Hintergrundbild definieren und schon kannst Du einen Text darüber schreiben.

Tipp :  selfhtml 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## awex (12. August 2004)

ok, das ist klar das dies per hand geht...
aber git es keine möglichkeit dies gleich in image ready zu definieren?

bei 200 sclide bildern stört das doch etwas, bzw kostet richtig arbeitszeit und damit geld...


----------



## Martys (12. August 2004)

Schon mal was von einer "Ersetzen"-Funktion in gängigen Editoren gehört?

Gruss Martys


----------



## awex (12. August 2004)

auch diese funktion lässt sich nicht anwenden.
nicht alle bilder sollen hintergrund werden.

welches programm bietet von haus aus die möglichkeit, dem grafiker direkt die möglichkeit zu bieten, slices als hintergrund zu definieren?


----------



## meilon (12. August 2004)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann dir die arbeit Macromedia Fireworx abnehmen.

mfg


----------



## awex (12. August 2004)

in fw habe ich auch keinerlei funktion  gefunden, die das exportverhalten dahin ändert...


----------

